# May Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our April winner *Jamm* has chosen a fun theme for May: *Spring Has Sprung

*Let's see some pictures of your goldens enjoying spring, maybe zooming through the mud, returning to the beach or resting in a bed of tender spring blooms*.**
*
As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos anyway regardless if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all.

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, May 24th.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah, my flower child!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats to Jamm, great theme.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

*Great theme! Herschel.*

Sun shinin' harder than ever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a beautiful picture, it's fantastic.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Truest meaning of spring is green things popping up out of the once dead cold ground. 

So here you go -

This is spring. 

Ironically this was a picture taken on April 1. Mother Nature's sense of humor was rocking.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Dakota and bloom


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a wonderful theme Jamm, thanks. 
Here's a shot of Honey, the prettiest flower in the yard!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay - congrats Jamm! I love that picture of Joey.  And great theme for May! I'll have to take some new pics if we're going to get an entry in!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's Abby & Haylie hanging out and looking beautiful! Agnes


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Just the beginning of a lifetime (to date) attachment.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great pictures everyone!:appl:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

1stGold13 said:


> Great pictures everyone!:appl:


Yes they are, looking forward to seeing lots more!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love them!!*

Love all of the pictures!!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverFever (May 4, 2016)




----------



## GoldenRetrieverFever (May 4, 2016)

On one of his first walks in the woods


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness..what a muddy buddy pic. 
I'm loving all the photos in this great theme and hope to see many more.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

*Cinnabon on First Pool Season*

First week at home....loved the supervised swim sessions


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful photos everyone, hope to see more.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Here is Elsa's Spring Flowers photo. She was may more interested in chasing the seed fluffs from the coltsfoot, than posing, which is why the funny face I got when I made her sit for this picture, lol. My girl is such a Tomboy, Lol.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer thinks he's a little too manly for flowers..so he decided to pose with some trees instead


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I always wondered why goldens are able to find that special black mud.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Loving all the great entries of everyone's *Spring Has Sprung* pics.

Hope to see more, the last day to submit your favorite picture is May 24th..


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Last Spring with Maxi, when Spring sprung, enjoying "her" lawn chair. ?❤


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great photos everyone!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

This is not an entry but one I found on the Internet. I think it was Chive. KCCO!!! I felt it was perfect for the theme and I thought it might bring a smile to everyone's faces.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I saw these beautiful tulips in our park and knew they'd make the perfect backdrop.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Spring has Sprung*

Nala's way of enjoying the spring time


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Not eligible to enter but this is one of my favourite spring photos<3


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Nikki loves the water - anywhere any time and loves to lay in it. Millie on the other hand is the pretty one who doesn't like to get her feet wet!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos of your gorgeous pups, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Spring time*

Bella's favorite spring time (anytime for that matter) activity is fetching her tuff-tire.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Enjoying all the *Spring Has Sprung* pictures that have been entered into this month's contest and looking forward to seeing more of them.
One week left to get more of those great pics in!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle this past weekend in Lake Louise! She's springing outta that cold, glacier water... and loving it!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverFever (May 4, 2016)

Merlin enjoys all the rain we've gotten this month!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

A Hogan and a Spring time sunrise


----------



## Tucker II (May 10, 2016)

Finally a little worn out.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Happy said:


> Jonah, my flower child!




Oh, my, goodness! Perfection of cuteness! LOVE.


----------



## oscargolla (Nov 26, 2014)

*Here is Oscar*

Oscar at 11 weeks !! Love him to pieces !


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Brisby taking a rest between in the new spring ferns after a swim in the river.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So many fantastic pictures, really enjoying the pictures of all the beautiful Goldens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone. 

You still have a few days left to submit a picture-_*Tuesday, May 24th*_ is the last day, don't miss out on the fun.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great photos everyone, just a couple of days left for more entries. 
Send in your Spring Has Sprung photo entry before the contest closes on Tuesday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only two days left to submit your Spring has Sprung picture in the May Photo Contest.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker LOVES hanging out on the deck!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Tucker LOVES hanging out on the deck!


Karen, I love that photo!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many great pictures, remember, today is the last day to add a pic in this month's contest!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TODAY is the last day to submit a picture in the May Photo Contest.

So many great entries!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess' first day in the garden, April 7th, 2010.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Spring means back to the beach!!


----------

